# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Rezidiv 15 Jahre nach RPE; Tipps für RT im Raum Rhein-Main erbeten

## Hans B.

Hallo,
ich habe leider nun Klarheit: heute zeigte sich beim MRT ein - Zitat des Radiologen - "kleines Rezidiv", das man mit Bestrahlung "kurativ" behandeln sollte. Vorangegangen war - nach ein paar Monaten PSA < 0,01 direkt nach der Operation (2003) -  dann in den 14 folgenden Jahren ein ganz allmählicher PSA-Anstieg bis auf 0,28 vor zwei Monaten (durchschnittliche Verdoppelungszeit: mehr als zwei Jahre). Dann - nach Absetzen des Finasterid (seit 2008 5mg täglich) im Januar, damit dadurch das MRT aussagekräftiger und sicherer interpretierbar werde - Sprung auf 0,78 (vor 3 Tagen). Mein Urologe schlug Bestrahlung im Markus-Krankenhaus (Agaplesion Frankfurter Diakonie Kliniken) Frankfurt vor; dort wurde ich auch 2003 operiert. 
Ich bitte Euch um Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung: Wer hat dort (welche?) Erfahrungen mit RT gemacht? Wer kann andere Kliniken im Rhein-Main-Gebiet empfehlen (oder von diesen abraten)?
Herzlichen Dank und liebe Grüße
Hans B.

----------


## Reinhold2

Wäre die Uni-Klinik Ffm unter Prof. Rödel (neueste Geräte, viel Erfahrung) nicht auch eine gute Adresse?

R.

----------


## Hans B.

Lieber Reinhold,
vielen Dank für den Tipp. Beziehst Du Dich auf eigene gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht oder auf Informationen von anderen dort Behandelten?
Herzlichen Dank
Hans B.

----------


## W. Werner

Dumme Frage: Warum hast Du so lange Finasterid *nach* RPE bekommen? Ich hab's auch wegen (angeblich) vergrößerter Prostata verschrieben bekommen und (leider!) genommen. Ergebnis damals: PSA prompt halbiert (Uro: Seh'n Se?), aber: Nach Absetzen sofort verdoppelt gegenüber dem Wert vor Finasterid-Einnahme! Ich werd' den Verdacht nicht los, daß das Upscale des Gleason von 3/3 in einem sehr geringen Anteil der Stanzen/Biopsie auf 4/3, sogar mit kleinen Anteilen von 5 im Resectat (ich hoffe, das ist der richtige Fachbegriff für das bei RPE entnommene Gewebe) dem Finasterid zu verdanken ist.

----------


## Hans B.

Lieber W.Werner,
das ist gewiss keine dumme Frage, zumal auch ich mich oft mit ihr herumgeschlagen habe in den letzten Jahren. Der Rat kam von meinem früheren Urologen, und ihm lag eine Untersuchung zugrunde, die behauptete, dass ein Fortschreiten von Prostatakrebs durch die Einnahme von Finasterid gebremst werden könne. Wenn man will, kann man den extrem langsamen Anstieg meines PSA-Wertes als Beleg für diese *Annahme* nehmen. Man kann das natürlich auch anders sehen.
Zu Deiner Überlegung betr. upscale deines Gleason-Wertes möglicherweise wegen deiner Finasterid-Einnahme: Hast Du eine Vermutung, auf welche Weise, durch welchen Prozess das Finasterid diesen Effekt bewirken könnte? Es ist ja ziemlich bekannt, dass in einer Studie bei noch vorhandener Prostata unter Finasterideinnahme häufiger aggressivere Krebse gefunden wurden als ohne Finasterideinnahme. Ich glaube jedoch, dass dies eher darauf zurückzuführen war, dass durch das Finasterid die Prostata verkleinert wurde und dadurch öfter aggressive Teile getroffen werden konnten. 
Die Dynamik meiner PSA-Entwicklung inklusive Verdoppelungszeiten und Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit blieb ja auch unter Finasterid erhalten. Der Sprung meines PSA-Wertes von 0,28 mit Finasterid auf 0,78 ohne Finasterid könnte ja bedeuten, dass das Finasterid meinen PSA-Wert mehr als halbiert hatte. Oder das Rezidiv hat es plötzlich eiliger als vorher.
Viele Grüße
Hans B.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner

Deine Finasterid-Episode war wohl das hier:

14.04.12
21.10
1.58
1.28
2.45


02.08.12
12.00
--
--
--
2.42

08.12.12
33.60
0.24



Davon kommt dein GG5 ganz bestimmt nicht, denn da wird ja nicht ein GG4 massenhaft
in GG5 umgewandelt, sondern so ein besonders geringdifferenzierter Zellstamm wächst
aus einer einzelnen mutierten Zelle heran über dutzende von Verdoppelungszyklen,
bid der Pathologe das verschmierte Zellmuster des GG5 im Mikroskop erkennen kann.
Nehmen wir mal an, dieser Zellstamm benötige für einen Zyklus zwei Monate, was
schon sehr aggressiv wäre und es benötigte (nur) 18 Zyklen, bis er per Histologie
nachgewiesen worden ist, so sind das doch immerhin drei Jahre. 
Deine Finasterid-Therapie dauerte aber nur grad wenige Monate. 

In einer Biopsie wäre dein Gg5, so klein wie er war, niemals gefunden worden.
Auch ich bin voller Optimismus mit GS3+4 zur RPE gegangen und musste dann
eine 4+5-Kröte schlucken. So ist es halt, weil man mit 12 oder 24 Stichproben
nie das Ganze zu sehen bekommt.

Das sieht man jetzt auch beim Bau von Stuttgart 21: Trotz vieler Erkundungsbohrungen
haben die Geologen den Gips im Untergrund massiv unterschätzt. Gips aber ist
sowas wie Gleasongrad 5 für den Tunnelbau.

Konrad

----------


## W. Werner

> Deine Finasterid-Therapie dauerte aber nur grad wenige Monate.


Lieber Konrad, das habe ich aber etwas anders gelesen: ".... Finasterid (seit 2008 5mg täglich)" - m. W. die übliche Dosis gegen Haarausfall.
Meinen Verdacht kann ich nicht wirklich untermauern - ist eher ein Bauchgefühl, basierend auf dem Verlauf: Halbierung des PSA nach einigen Wochen Finasterid, nach Absetzen dafür Verdoppelung des Wertes von vor der Einnahme!

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner, das hatte ich auch so gelesen.
Aber ich hatte mich nicht an Hans gerichtet, sondern entsprechend der Anrede an dich, 
aufgrund deines Verdachtes, Finasterid habe deinen Gleason-Grad 3 bis auf 5 erhöht:




> Ich werde' den Verdacht nicht los, daß das Upscale des Gleason von 3/3 in einem sehr
>  geringen Anteil der Stanzen/Biopsie auf 4/3, sogar mit kleinen Anteilen von 5 im Resectat ... 
> dem Finasterid zu verdanken ist.


Dass Finasterid das PSA etwa halbiert und dass sich dieses nach dem Absetzen von Finasterid
wieder verdoppelt, hattest Du selbst erlebt, siehe die zitierten PSA-Werte aus deinem
myprostate.eu-Profil Wolf48.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hans B.

Lieber Werner, lieber Konrad,
vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge; sollten wir nicht besser bei Interesse ein eigenes Thema für "Finasterid" kreieren? "Mein" Thema ("Tipps für Bestrahlung im Rhein-Main-Gebiet") hat mit dem Finasterid-Thema doch nicht einmal am Rande zu tun, oder? Auch durch meine Antwort sind wir etwas abgedriftet von meiner eigentlichen Frage.
Herzliche Grüße
Hans B.

----------


## W. Werner

> Lieber Werner, das hatte ich auch so gelesen.
> Aber ich hatte mich nicht an Hans gerichtet, sondern entsprechend der Anrede an dich


Ouhh, sorry - man sollte auch die Anrede lesen!
Abschließend zu Finasterid: Sicher angesagt bei durch BPH bedingte Probleme beim Wasserlassen, aber bei Verdacht auf PCa???

----------

